
Show HN: Mitty – All in One Travel App - rayevk
https://getmitty.com/?ref=hackernews
======
rayevk
Hi HN, We have built Mitty, All in one Travel App. You can access all
essential travel services instantly in one app without the need to research
and download additional apps. When you travel from one city another, service
provider changes to the best local service depending on the location.

------
bmlevy9
this is really cool....just went to Iceland and was looking for something that
solves what you're talking about

~~~
rayevk
Thank you for your feedback! What is the next city you are travelling to? We
will add it to the app by that time ;)

